

A Letter to Millennials: Don’t Sleep Through the Revolution - TonySteiner
http://time.com/3949933/millennial-letter-revolution/

======
fwn
I feel like I've read a pamphlet.

With enough enthusiasm most structural changes can be interpreted as
politically driven to spin opposition.

Look at the stretch he made just to suggest Thiel might be sexist. Or that he
somehow connects general libertarianism with the ignorance of copyright
restrictions. (Which is just polemic and wrong. It's controversial and even
Rand was a big fan.)

He believes it becomes harder to differentiate between Kim Dotcom and
warlords? How out of touch is that?

------
TonySteiner
To be clear, I'm not endorsing anything the author says. I just figured this
might spark some interesting discussion on the moral implications of running a
tech company, and might also give those in the Silicon Valley bubble a sense
of how some outsiders perceive the dogged libertarianism of the Valley's most
prominent leaders.

